# Hinze 18/09(canned) now Cabbage Tree point



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Heading out to Hinze again on Tuesday. Once again it will be gentlemans hours. A leisurely launch about 9am and paddle around until I find some schools. I am now armed with a Jackall masked vibe so hopefully I can rustle up a bass with it on my (not so new anymore ) combo.

OK now I am heading to Cabbage Tree Point to fish the salty stuff with a mate. Getting there about 8-8:30am and fishing until approx 1 PM.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

mate you better christen that thing soon, or it will be obselite lol good luck mate hope you get stuck into a few

Lee


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wayne pencil me in only as a 50/50 starter at this stage, as I have some other important things to do but fishing sounds appealing, Seabreeze GC looks good at present for Tuesday also.

If I front up I'll call you on UHF25 on the hour or half hour to make an initial contact, so take your radio along mate.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Trip to Hinze now cancelled. Going to try the saltwater stuff at Cabbage Tree Point. Fish the incoming tide until about 1PM


----------

